# UAE banks that permit international money transfer in AED



## rodolfosilvano157 (Dec 8, 2019)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to find a regulated forex broker with local accounts in the UAE. They all appear to be based in the UK (context - pay AED in to UK based AED account, paid AUD in to AUS account).

Additionally, my bank doesn't permit international money transfer in AED on internet banking.

"For money transfers in UAE Dirhams (AED) to payees outside UAE, kindly route these offline through the nearest ADCB branch."

A colleague implied this is also the case with NBAD.

Is anybody here with a bank that allows international money transfers in AED on internet banking?

An idea of the fees would also be appreciated. I understand 100 AED per IMT transaction is about standard?

I have the option of going in to a branch, however I work on a construction site in an industrial area and this isn't something that could easily be done during a lunch break.


Rodolfo.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

rodolfosilvano157 said:


> Unfortunately I haven't been able to find a regulated forex broker with local accounts in the UAE. They all appear to be based in the UK (context - pay AED in to UK based AED account, paid AUD in to AUS account).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Have you tried "UAE Exchange" App? It provides hassle free transfer to any AUD account from your registered AED account in UAE without any transaction charges (free as of now).

When I compared last time, I found the exchange rate is just 0.9% lower than XE rates. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------

